# Under the Rainbow - website for Christians who have experienced Loss



## Boggy

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in. I've not posted over here for a long time but do read often. 

A friend of mine who has suffered the loss of 3 babies (including one at 21 weeks) has set up a website to support other Christians who have suffered the loss of a baby through miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal death.

http://www.undertherainbow.org.uk/

I hope some of you may find some comfort in it. There is a helpful section called "comfort for comforters" about how to support people through loss which I think is really great.

Bx

/links


----------



## faithhopelove

Hi Boggy, this is an old post but hope you'll still see this. Just wanted to say thanks for posting this. It's not me that has experienced loss but 3 people I know have, stillbirths in all 3 cases. It looks like a lovely, helpful site. Thanks again. x


----------



## Boggy

Hiya, glad you liked the site.  It's not been updated for a wee while as the person who runs it has just had a 3rd child (their 2nd live birth) but I think it's a great site and there are plans to develop it further.  

Bx


----------

